# Red tinted honey



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Hummingbirdis feederis , it not native and mostly cultivated in urban areas


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> Hummingbirdis feederis , it not native and mostly cultivated in urban areas


Very good point. Just this week I've seen about 4 hummingbirds around my home. Neighbors have them as well, although I don't put color dye in the mixture, they do. Thank you.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Popular in the Spring red


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like someone doing you a favor and keeping your bees fed for you. No one nice enough around me to do that. lol


----------

